# Brisbane



## beerbog

Hi all from Brisbane, 

I'll be in your neck of the woods for the next 3 weeks, staying in the city down off Queen St Mall. (Charlotte St) I was wondering where there are some good watering holes (within walking distance) that I can sample. Thanks in advance. :beerbang:


----------



## NickB

You should come along to the Xmas Case Swap  Admittedly, it's not close to the city (1 1/2 drive) but I'm sure a lift would be on offer....

Otherwise, in the city there's The Brewhouse at Wooloongabba, over the bridge there is Archive at West End (huge selection of beers), or in Fortitude Valley is Kerbside.

Cheers


----------



## Florian

And the scratch in Milton, Park Road.


----------



## winkle

and the Bitter Suite down New Farm way.
and the German Club, Schneider Weisse might still be on tap + you just missed out on Aventinus, the Alt is drinking nicely.


----------



## Will88

Also the Belgian Bier Cafe in the city, expensive but a good range of tasty drops.

There's also the Laneway Bar in the city, it's smallish but has a few not so common beers.


----------



## Maheel

Bitter suite at new farm 
German club at the Gabba as well 


what about the international at spring hill ?

not sure if it's any good 

http://www.internationalhotel.com.au/micro-brewery/


----------



## Bribie G

The International does a very respectable Irish Red and a few others that aren't too bad. My favourite is the Geronimo Malt Liquor 7.5%ABV on tap. 


Story

Met some AHBers there a few months ago and I had a couple of pints of Geronimo. Tasted a bit sweet and thick - anyway the guys started to arrive and I put them onto the Geronimo. After a couple more pints I was starting to feel a bit woozy and getting quite flushed and a bit disoriented and thought shit I've got the flu coming on. Anyway when one of the guys went to the bar the barman said "I notice everyone on your table is swilling Geronimo, do you realise it's 7.5%?

:icon_drunk: :icon_drunk: :icon_drunk: :icon_drunk: 

Drink responsibly

/Story


----------



## Nick JD

GERONIMO!


----------



## winkle

Bribie G said:


> The International does a very respectable Irish Red and a few others that aren't too bad. My favourite is the Geronimo Malt Liquor 7.5%ABV on tap.
> 
> 
> Story
> 
> Met some AHBers there a few months ago and I had a couple of pints of Geronimo. Tasted a bit sweet and thick - anyway the guys started to arrive and I put them onto the Geronimo. After a couple more pints I was starting to feel a bit woozy and getting quite flushed and a bit disoriented and thought shit I've got the flu coming on. Anyway when one of the guys went to the bar the barman said "I notice everyone on your table is swilling Geronimo, do you realise it's 7.5%?
> 
> :icon_drunk: :icon_drunk: :icon_drunk: :icon_drunk:
> 
> Drink responsibly
> 
> /Story



I think its supposed to be a bock, last batch I tried a few weeks ago wasn't up to standard but the Irish Red was fine as was the Saturday steak special.


----------



## beerbog

Thanks guys, I would love to get down to Craftbrewer one afternoon. How far is it from the city and does it have public transport there? :beerbang:


----------



## winkle

Gibbo1 said:


> Thanks guys, I would love to get down to Craftbrewer one afternoon. How far is it from the city and does it have public transport there? :beerbang:


 :lol: 
:lol: 
er, not really.
Someone may be able to give you a lift.


----------



## yardy

Maheel said:


> what about the international at spring hill ?
> 
> not sure if it's any good
> 
> http://www.internationalhotel.com.au/micro-brewery/



had a few for my birthday there last month, i can vouch for the irish red :icon_drunk:


----------



## Bribie G

If you are on some sort of work related expenses thingo then get a train from Central or Roma Street to Birkdale and grab a cab. Or take a bus from Brisbane but also ensure you have a cut lunch with you and plenty of reading material or a good selection on your MP3 player and take a good pee before you set out . :blink:

Edit, in Sydney Terms, Capalaba would be maybe the equivalent of Taren Point or somewhere similar - not too accessible.

Edit: so what are you doing in Bris, and how do we get a crew together for a pissup or two?


----------



## Maheel

Bribie G said:


> If you are on some sort of work related expenses thingo then get a train from Central or Roma Street to Birkdale and grab a cab. Or take a bus from Brisbane but also ensure you have a cut lunch with you and plenty of reading material or a good selection on your MP3 player and take a good pee before you set out . :blink:
> 
> Edit, in Sydney Terms, Capalaba would be maybe the equivalent of Taren Point or somewhere similar - not too accessible.
> 
> Edit: so what are you doing in Bris, and how do we get a crew together for a pissup or two?









you know you want to ride to capalabaaaaaaa


----------



## beerbog

Bribie G said:


> If you are on some sort of work related expenses thingo then get a train from Central or Roma Street to Birkdale and grab a cab. Or take a bus from Brisbane but also ensure you have a cut lunch with you and plenty of reading material or a good selection on your MP3 player and take a good pee before you set out . :blink:
> 
> Edit, in Sydney Terms, Capalaba would be maybe the equivalent of Taren Point or somewhere similar - not too accessible.
> 
> Edit: so what are you doing in Bris, and how do we get a crew together for a pissup or two?



Thanks Bribie, that puts it more into perspective. I'm there teaching for 3 weeks, basically Monday to Friday, I come home on Friday night, back on Sunday arvo. I'm staying in the city on Charlotte. :beerbang:


----------



## beerbog

Maheel said:


> you know you want to ride to capalabaaaaaaa


Maheel, don't joke, I have a road bike and usually do 30 - 50 km at a time so a bike wouldn't be a problem. (getting there anyway). :beerbang:


----------



## Mister

The Polish Club is worth a look: http://www.polonia.org.au/ if in Milton but the Scratch is hard to go past. Was just there today and the guys seem very keen and have a great focus on craft beer.

Also UQ's Staff Club on campus at UQ is still good for craft beer but only until 23 Dec - they close permanently after that.

Cheers,

M


----------



## Will88

winkle said:


> I think its supposed to be a bock, last batch I tried a few weeks ago wasn't up to standard but the Irish Red was fine as was the Saturday steak special.



I didn't quite realise how far away it was until I went for a leisurely 40min drive today.

Quickest method would likely be helicopter.


----------



## winkle

Gibbo1 said:


> Thanks Bribie, that puts it more into perspective. I'm there teaching for 3 weeks, basically Monday to Friday, I come home on Friday night, back on Sunday arvo. I'm staying in the city on Charlotte. :beerbang:



There are buses that go up to Spring Hill from the city and will drop you near the International, worth it for the $5 pints, dunno what the numer is. The 199 bus goes to Archive at West End and going the other way you get close to Bitter Suite.


----------



## WSC

winkle said:


> There are buses that go up to Spring Hill from the city and will drop you near the International, worth it for the $5 pints, dunno what the numer is. The 199 bus goes to Archive at West End and going the other way you get close to Bitter Suite.


I can vouch for the 199, very easy to get from Bitter Suite to West End, then back to central to get the train to Milton!


----------



## Florian

Mister said:


> The Polish Club is worth a look: http://www.polonia.org.au/ if in Milton but the Scratch is hard to go past. Was just there today and the guys seem very keen and have a great focus on craft beer.



Hadn't heard of that one yet, think I'll have to check that one out and have a (hopefully) decent feed.


----------



## Bribie G

Florian said:


> Hadn't heard of that one yet, think I'll have to check that one out and have a (hopefully) decent feed.


Wow, what a find - Zur vee utz is my favourite Euro Beer and there's heaps more there by the looks of it............woot - I'll need an ambulance to get home.


----------



## WSC

Bribie G said:


> Wow, what a find - Zur vee utz is my favourite Euro Beer and there's heaps more there by the looks of it............woot - I'll need an ambulance to get home.


I think its very inexpensive too. I have polish mate and he loves the joint.


----------



## Florian

WSC said:


> I think its very inexpensive too. I have polish mate and he loves the joint.



I have polish mate too!

:lol: 


h34r:

EDIT: yes, very cheap!

BEER PRICES

Non member Member
Żywiec 500ml 5.6% $6.50 $5.50
Żywiec 330ml 5.6% $5.00 $4.00
Okocim full 330ml 5.6% $5.00 $4.00
Okocim strong 500ml 7.0% $7.50 $6.50
Okocim porter 500ml 8.3% $8.50 $7.50
Grand Porter 500ml 8.0% $8.50 $7.50
Warka Strong 500ml 7.0% $7.50 $6.50
Perła 500ml 6.0% $7.00 $6.00
Koźlak 500ml 6.5% $7.00 $6.00
Zamkowe 500ml 5.5% $6.50 $5.50
Zamkowe strong 500ml 7.0% $7.50 $6.50
Malina 500ml 4.0% $5.00 $4.00
Karpackie 500ml 9% $10.00 $9.00
Van Pur 500ml 10% $10.00 $9.00


----------



## winkle

1) Hmm, go to Polish club - fill up on cheap food and grog,
2) then go to The Scratch for quality tap beer. 
3) ????? 
4) Profit!

That sounds like a plan


----------



## beerbog

Was over at the Story Bridge pub last night. White Rabbit, Moo Brew Pale, Fat Yak (don't mind it on tap), and a whole bunch of others on. Not a bad pub. :beerbang:


----------



## beerbog

Might go for a wander on down to the Scratch tomorrow arvo. Probably get there around 3, for a few hours, if any one is keen. :beerbang:


----------



## RdeVjun

Hey Gibbo, ordinarily I'm working just around the corner from your pad on George St, between the casino and the uni, would catch up for a few jars wherever suits, but sadly I'm on leave ATM so I'm back in Toowoomba (2 hrs drive west). While I've spent many an enjoyable day and/or night at the Story Bridge, if you're into beer then you can do much better than that. Definitely give Scratch a whirl, I recommend it, while if you haven't been to Archive, Polish or German Clubs, Old Brewhouse, End Bar or Spring Hill International yet, then you need to get your finger out before you head home! :beerbang: 
I'll be there probably Wed- Friday of next week, only tentative at this stage due to the proximity to Christmas.


----------



## Rowy

RdeVjun said:


> Hey Gibbo, ordinarily I'm working just around the corner from your pad on George St, between the casino and the uni, would catch up for a few jars wherever suits, but sadly I'm on leave ATM so I'm back in Toowoomba (2 hrs drive west). While I've spent many an enjoyable day and/or night at the Story Bridge, if you're into beer then you can do much better than that. Definitely give Scratch a whirl, I recommend it, while if you haven't been to Archive, Polish or German Clubs, Old Brewhouse, End Bar or Spring Hill International yet, then you need to get your finger out before you head home! :beerbang:
> I'll be there probably Wed- Friday of next week, only tentative at this stage due to the proximity to Christmas.




Ralph might be keen for a catch up on Wednesday if your around.


----------



## winkle

Rowy said:


> Ralph might be keen for a catch up on Wednesday if your around.


Ditto :icon_cheers: 
(unless the wheels fall off adjusting A3 imagery this week)


----------



## Rowy

I'll see what that horrible old bugger Wombil is doing. Just got to pick a venue.


----------



## RdeVjun

Pardon the hijack OP!  Can't guarantee anything at this stage, but the if the status quo is maintained as far as my work goes, we could hit any one of these joints! :beerbang:


----------



## Rowy

Somewhere close to the rail line for me Central or Roma Street doesn't matter. Should say I'm only 75% as well will depend on work.


----------



## beerbog

Now on location at the Scratch. :beerbang:


----------



## winkle

Gibbo1 said:


> Now on location at the Scratch. :beerbang:


Have a good one, you should enjoy the place :icon_cheers: . I won't be able to get there until next week, at least I'm brewing a big saison right now.


----------



## beerbog

Scratch done, nice homely place, excellent guys behind the bar, very helpful. I really liked the 4 degrees and the Burleigh Hef. :beerbang:


----------



## Rowy

Gibbo1 said:


> Scratch done, nice homely place, excellent guys behind the bar, very helpful. I really liked the 4 degrees and the Burleigh Hef. :beerbang:



Did they have the strong scotch ale on?


----------



## beerbog

On tap, they had 4 degrees, 3 ravens dark, some yank IPA and a kiwi pommy ale I think. I tried to get a punk IPA but they ran out last night. :beerbang:


----------



## Rowy

Gibbo1 said:


> On tap, they had 4 degrees, 3 ravens dark, some yank IPA and a kiwi pommy ale I think. I tried to get a punk IPA but they ran out last night. :beerbang:




Punk IPA :icon_drool2:


----------



## WSC

Brisbane has 2 new bars serving craft beer.

Super Wotnot http://www.facebook.com/superwhatnot?ref=pb on Burnett Lane and Yardbird Ale House http://www.facebook.com/pages/Yardbird-ale...9947394?sk=wall in the valley. 

Haven't been to them yet.


----------



## mahonya1

WSC said:


> Brisbane has 2 new bars serving craft beer.
> 
> Super Wotnot http://www.facebook.com/superwhatnot?ref=pb on Burnett Lane and Yardbird Ale House http://www.facebook.com/pages/Yardbird-ale...9947394?sk=wall in the valley.
> 
> Haven't been to them yet.




Went to Yardbird a couple of days ago. It's OK, nothing special. Beer choice is OK, they had Coopers, White Rabbit, My Wife's Bitter and something else on tap. Spoke to the barman and he said that they have only been open 3 weeks and hoping to get more craft beer on tap soon. Sunday special of $5 schooners and 50c wings are worth a look in.


----------



## Snowdog

Paid the Yardbird a visit yesterday afternoon. Nice bar on the 199 bus route! A good selection of Cooper's, Little Creatures, & Burleigh beers on tap. Food is good! Ailie from the old days at the Platform was there and I think she manages the place.


----------



## bconnery

Snowdog said:


> Paid the Yardbird a visit yesterday afternoon. Nice bar on the 199 bus route! A good selection of Cooper's, Little Creatures, & Burleigh beers on tap. Food is good! Ailie from the old days at the Platform was there and I think she manages the place.


She does indeed manage it. 
Food is very good. I urge you all to try the sweet potato fries!
Good value food too. One pizza and the fries was enough for two people for $22...
Beer range is standard from the range mentioned above but you can be assured of finding something good. 
Super What Not is a very funky little bar. No eftpos yet, no food yet, but a really cool little laneway bar in the Melbourne style. Loving the emergence of these types of places!!!


----------



## bconnery

I'll be heading in to west end this afternoon to meet my wife before the cricket if anyone's keen for a quick one...


----------



## Snowdog

bconnery said:


> She does indeed manage it.
> Food is very good. I urge you all to try the sweet potato fries!
> Good value food too. One pizza and the fries was enough for two people for $22...
> Beer range is standard from the range mentioned above but you can be assured of finding something good.
> Super What Not is a very funky little bar. No eftpos yet, no food yet, but a really cool little laneway bar in the Melbourne style. Loving the emergence of these types of places!!!



They seem to take care of the beer as the Rogers was tasting good the other day. Hope to make it down to the city this weekend for a mini tour.


----------



## WSC

Snowdog said:


> Paid the Yardbird a visit yesterday afternoon. Nice bar on the 199 bus route! A good selection of Cooper's, Little Creatures, & Burleigh beers on tap. Food is good! Ailie from the old days at the Platform was there and I think she manages the place.


I dropped in too, unfortunately for me the taps are contracted for the medium term.


----------



## chunckious

Anyone heard about a Pub with Crafty stocks out near Jacobs Well.
Read it somewhere, cant think..........


----------



## MarkBastard

Yardbird is pretty awesome. I mean the beer isn't as good as say Archive or the Scratch, but it's got awesome food and good beer.

There are six taps as follows

1 - Coopers
2 - Burleigh Brewing Co
3 - Montieths (beer)
4 - Montieths (cider)
5 - White Rabbit
6 - Little Creatures

They rotate beers on each tap but stick to those brewers from what I understand. When I was there it was:

1 - CPA
2 - 70's style pale
3 - Golden Lager
4 - Who cares, it's cider
5 - White ale
6 - Rogers

The wings, pizza and burgers are TOP NOTCH. The sliders are actually quite big! great place.

Sundays are 50c wings and $5 schooners


----------



## chunckious

Any idea where it is Mark.


----------



## MarkBastard

Yeah mate, it's on this map

http://maps.google.com.au/maps?q=fortitude...=19&vpsrc=6

Right next to 'Hot Dog Style'. Surprisingly it's not that hard to park at either.


----------



## chunckious

Oh..Ok. I thought the Yardbird was the place out near Jacobs Well.
Thanks anyway mate.


----------



## MarkBastard

oh sorry mate i see what you mean now, nah unfortunately i have no info on that


----------



## Snowdog

Mark^Bastard said:


> Yardbird is pretty awesome. I mean the beer isn't as good as say Archive or the Scratch, but it's got awesome food and good beer. The wings, pizza and burgers are TOP NOTCH. The sliders are actually quite big! great place.
> 
> Sundays are 50c wings and $5 schooners


Yeah, enjoyed the Burleigh 28 Pale in those $5 schooners last Sunday along with a great steak sandwich!


----------



## MarkBastard

I went to my shitty local pub last night and schooners of Carlton Draught were $5.15!

I didn't realise mega swill was so expensive now. It wasn't even a gentrified pub, just a shit hole full of workers.

So $5 for schooners of real beer at Yardbird is an awesome deal.


----------



## winkle

Bribie G said:


> The International does a very respectable Irish Red and a few others that aren't too bad. My favourite is the Geronimo Malt Liquor 7.5%ABV on tap.
> 
> 
> Story
> 
> Met some AHBers there a few months ago and I had a couple of pints of Geronimo. Tasted a bit sweet and thick - anyway the guys started to arrive and I put them onto the Geronimo. After a couple more pints I was starting to feel a bit woozy and getting quite flushed and a bit disoriented and thought shit I've got the flu coming on. Anyway when one of the guys went to the bar the barman said "I notice everyone on your table is swilling Geronimo, do you realise it's 7.5%?
> 
> :icon_drunk: :icon_drunk:
> 
> Drink responsibly
> 
> /Story



The Saturday $10 king island steak deal has finished  - boo hiss! 
Replaced with the all-day menu 2-4-1 deal on Saturdays and Sundays, which is still good value with a few cheap pints.


----------



## Snowdog

Mark^Bastard said:


> I went to my shitty local pub last night and schooners of Carlton Draught were $5.15!
> 
> I didn't realise mega swill was so expensive now. It wasn't even a gentrified pub, just a shit hole full of workers.
> 
> So $5 for schooners of real beer at Yardbird is an awesome deal.


Yeah, the $5 Schooners at the Sunday Yardbird is a good deal. Would rather pay that for an LCPA than $5.10 for a schooner of Fat Yak at Finnigan's Chin in Keppera (It's the best they have on tap next to the Guinness & Kilkenny). Of course, the only reason I do have one there from time-to-time is it's easily accessible on the way home from work, right next to 1st Choice, a good fish & chips shop, and a Woolworths.

The Hideaway is quite the nice place!


----------



## RdeVjun

Bribie G said:


> The International does a very respectable Irish Red and a few others that aren't too bad. My favourite is the Geronimo Malt Liquor 7.5%ABV on tap.
> 
> 
> Story
> 
> Met some AHBers there a few months ago and I had a couple of pints of Geronimo. Tasted a bit sweet and thick - anyway the guys started to arrive and I put them onto the Geronimo. After a couple more pints I was starting to feel a bit woozy and getting quite flushed and a bit disoriented and thought shit I've got the flu coming on. Anyway when one of the guys went to the bar the barman said "I notice everyone on your table is swilling Geronimo, do you realise it's 7.5%?
> 
> :icon_drunk: :icon_drunk: :icon_drunk: :icon_drunk:
> 
> Drink responsibly
> 
> /Story


Slipped up there on Wednesday arvo after work for a few quickies, the walk up Spring Hill did me and my thirst some good. Nothing much has changed on the in- house brewery front, so just like the good old days but perhaps quite sensibly avoided that surprise tap (had to work next day!).


----------



## WSC

New bar opening up in the Valley.

20 taps of craft beer............July opening....probably August with the way thing usually go.

http://thefoodiste.com/2012/03/15/alfredconstance/


----------



## MarkBastard

20 taps! Woohooo!! Been waiting for something like that.


----------



## Bribie G

With all this happening in the Valley it's sad to see that the Elephant and Wheelbarrow seem to have removed all their UK beer taps and now just serve Megaswill and BUL - they seem to have lost interest in being an English themed pub and just chasing the bogan / clubbers at the weekend. Used to get a drinkable pint of Old Speckled Hen there, in fact the session at the International I posted earlier, I had a couple of OSH first then got a cab up to the International, so was well primed for a few pints of Geronimo :beerbang:


----------



## winkle

Bribie G said:


> With all this happening in the Valley it's sad to see that the Elephant and Wheelbarrow seem to have removed all their UK beer taps and now just serve Megaswill and BUL - they seem to have lost interest in being an English themed pub and just chasing the bogan / clubbers at the weekend. Used to get a drinkable pint of Old Speckled Hen there, in fact the session at the International I posted earlier, I had a couple of OSH first then got a cab up to the International, so was well primed for a few pints of Geronimo :beerbang:



Its a pity that place has gone to the dogs, used to be a good waste of a Saturday having a few pints of Abbot, Bass and OSH before scoffing Yum Cha over the road and then coming back for more.

edit: sp


----------



## MarkBastard

Bribie G said:


> With all this happening in the Valley it's sad to see that the Elephant and Wheelbarrow seem to have removed all their UK beer taps and now just serve Megaswill and BUL - they seem to have lost interest in being an English themed pub and just chasing the bogan / clubbers at the weekend. Used to get a drinkable pint of Old Speckled Hen there, in fact the session at the International I posted earlier, I had a couple of OSH first then got a cab up to the International, so was well primed for a few pints of Geronimo :beerbang:



Yeah it's a shame. I think there's a backbackers above it or next door and yeah that big outdoor area gets crazy packed. It was probably inevitable.

Last time I was at the riverside pig 'n' whistle they had old speckled hen


----------



## Snowdog

WSC said:


> New bar opening up in the Valley.
> 
> 20 taps of craft beer............July opening....probably August with the way thing usually go.
> 
> http://thefoodiste.com/2012/03/15/alfredconstance/




Will be interesting to check out. Wonder if it will be 20 taps of different beers or 4X5 different beers.


----------



## Ross

From what i understand, it will be all the usual suspects, James Squire etc... but we can hope.

cheers Ross


----------



## MarkBastard

If they have 20 contracted taps what's the friggin point


----------



## jayse

does anyone in brisbane know if the place 'Scales & Ales' or the people behind it trading still in anyway? their addy was 5 Wambool St Bulimba. Just off Oxford St.


----------



## NickB

Head out that way to the movies quite often, and hadn't noticed them. Unless they're the old Oxford 152.... though they're still there in pub form minus the Micro...

The Scales and Ales webpage goes to a 'timeout' message, so probably no longer there...

Cheers


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing

Nah I think they are gooooooooooooooooooooonnnnneee......


----------



## NickB

So it seems....


----------



## jayse

Thanks, they owe us a big pile of cash and we have been trying to hunt them down, its been so long and have gone to reasonble length to get hold of them so we have decided to go public with our search for them. If anyone has any info at all that would be great, might be some beer in it for you if you help us find the bastards.


----------



## Maheel

jayse said:


> does anyone in brisbane know if the place 'Scales & Ales' or the people behind it trading still in anyway? their addy was 5 Wambool St Bulimba. Just off Oxford St.



its now a Asian restaurant of some sort (been that way for maybe 3-4 months)

edit: noticed on there twit tweeting that it says July (2011?) -last day of trade hand over to new owners = thai resturant 
and there is a little hint on where he might live in the twiting h34r:


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing

Thats shit jayse, sorry to hear it. Hope it wasnt too much.


----------



## Snowdog

Several decent beer bars are sprouting up all over the place now! The Burrow, The Underbelly, The End, Kerbside, Hideaway, Yardbird, Bitter Suite, etc. etc.

The more the merrier I say. I hope they do it well, and do well!


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

I wish they'd all stop using faecesbook for their websites.

Can't get anything except idiots in stupid photos, but no beer/food menu readily accessible.


----------



## winkle

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> I wish they'd all stop using faecesbook for their websites.
> 
> Can't get anything except idiots in stupid photos, but no beer/food menu readily accessible.



Anyone up for a few beers at Hideaway today (we are apparently going to the valley markets)


----------



## Rowy

winkle said:


> Anyone up for a few beers at Hideaway today (we are apparently going to the valley markets)



Would have been keen Winkle but little bit short on notice. I'm having an afternoon at home without drinking (SO U DON'T MAKE A FOOL OF YOURSELF) then going to an anniversary partY APPARENTLY :angry:


----------



## winkle

Rowy said:


> Would have been keen Winkle but little bit short on notice. I'm having an afternoon at home without drinking (SO U DON'T MAKE A FOOL OF YOURSELF) then going to an anniversary partY APPARENTLY :angry:



Do a quick trip to Archive and get one bottle of Billy Bs up ya ("only one drink, dear"), what could possibly go wrong? (I'll report back later since this is on the cards as well <_< )


----------



## Snowdog

... have to say the *4 Pines Pale* has been tasting extra good at the *Bitter Suite* the last couple times I've been there.


----------



## winkle

Looks like there'll be another venue opening, on the Southside again (sigh).


> FOXY DROP
> 896 Stanley St, East Brisbane
> p. 07 3391 4990
> h. Wed Sun 6 late
> 
> Taking over where Foxy Bean caf left off, this bar specialises in small share plates, tasty cheese (need we say more) and boutique beers and wine. This is where all the foxy gents and ladies play.



Opening end of May + hopefully the Boutique beers don"t just = JS and Matilda Bay only <_< .

_I think the only way to get a decent beer place North of the CBD/Valley/New Farm is to open one myself _


----------



## Bribie G

They've now got a JS variety on tap at the Blue Pacific, Bribie Island - somebody probably got the sack over that.


----------



## chunckious

Fark Logan sucks....all I can find is Coopers Pale Ale on tap @ Springwood Tavern. What a hole.


----------



## Mayor of Mildura

Chunkious said:


> Fark Logan sucks....all I can find is Coopers Pale Ale on tap @ Springwood Tavern. What a hole.


head down to the moss st international. it's rad.


----------



## chunckious

Mmmm.....tits n Tooheys.


----------



## jlm

Chunkious said:


> Fark Logan sucks....all I can find is Coopers Pale Ale on tap @ Springwood Tavern. What a hole.


Shit. Thats more variety than when the springa was my local.....takes be back. 3 hrs of dollar pots at Rochdale rovers on Friday nights was always good too.


----------



## WSC

4 Degrees Pale Ale is on tap at Underbelly and Archive if anyone is keen to support a local brew in Brisbane.

Also a new place in Newstead is on the way:
http://www.facebook.com/TipplersTap

10 taps!


----------



## winkle

Another one that end of town  .

I keep meaning to mention the German Sausage Hut next door to Super Wotnot link, well worth dropping in for a snag and stein when in the CBD. (I'm sure that Ralph has his name on one of the stools by now  )


----------



## Samuel Adams

Chunkious said:


> Fark Logan sucks....all I can find is Coopers Pale Ale on tap @ Springwood Tavern. What a hole.


Dude, I hear ya, every pub is the same old crap, tap contracts everywhere.
Wonder if a craft beer place opened up, would it get enough business to survive ? (you know, with all the "Logan Bogan's")
I'd love to be able to drink good beer and get a taxi home for less than $100  


On a good note, Brisbane is f##king exploding with good beer joints :icon_cheers:


----------



## time01

i had a couple of 4 degrees pale ale on sunday at archive just as they changed the keg over, was superb!


----------



## chunckious

Samuel Adams said:


> Wonder if a craft beer place opened up, would it get enough business to survive ? (you know, with all the "Logan Bogan's")



Definately not.  
[email protected] had Fat Yak on tap. Goonneeee!!!!!........even one tap couldn't last. Got replaced by some apple seed shit.


----------



## WSC

time01 said:


> i had a couple of 4 degrees pale ale on sunday at archive just as they changed the keg over, was superb!



Nice to hear and I'm glad you enjoyed it.

I can't wait for Qld Beer Week in July.


----------



## chunckious

WSC said:


> Nice to hear and I'm glad you enjoyed it.
> 
> I can't wait for Qld Beer Week in July.



Hey WSC,

Can't you get some off your local nectar on a tap in Logan somewhere?

Wishfull.


----------



## winkle

Chunkious said:


> Hey WSC,
> 
> Can't you get some off your local nectar on a tap in Logan somewhere?
> 
> Wishfull.



Yeah, nip on down to moss st international today and try and get them to stock your beers 
(business expense trip?)
See you next week mate :icon_cheers:


----------



## nate2g

Awesome to see Brisbane is coming along by way of new places to drink good beer. I'll be back in Brissie next weekend after a few years away. Hope to catch you guys up for beers :icon_cheers:


----------



## winkle

nate2g said:


> Awesome to see Brisbane is coming along by way of new places to drink good beer. I'll be back in Brissie next weekend after a few years away. Hope to catch you guys up for beers :icon_cheers:



Nate,
how long are you here for? A fair few of us will be going to Toowoomba for the Spotted Cow festival next weekend.


----------



## nate2g

winkle said:


> Nate,
> how long are you here for? A fair few of us will be going to Toowoomba for the Spotted Cow festival next weekend.



Just in town until the following weekend. I'd be keen to head to the festival but I should really stay put and spend time with family. Keen to head out for beers around town though, time permitting.


----------



## WSC

winkle said:


> Yeah, nip on down to moss st international today and try and get them to stock your beers
> (business expense trip?)
> See you next week mate :icon_cheers:



Sounds good, If I can get a few Ipswich pubs to go for craft beer maybe there is hope for other towns.


----------



## Diggs

Gilhooleys at Strathpine tonight, only thing drinkable on tap was Guiness and nothing in a bottle.

Bartender was rightfully ashamed.


----------



## Snowdog

Diggs said:


> Gilhooleys at Strathpine tonight, only thing drinkable on tap was Guiness and nothing in a bottle.
> 
> Bartender was rightfully ashamed.


Sometimes their Guinness isn't that drinkable. If there was a pub that could at least use a tap of Fat Yak, it's Gihooleys Strathpine.


----------



## winkle

Snowdog said:


> Sometimes their Guinness isn't that drinkable. If there was a pub that could at least use a tap of Fat Yak, it's Gihooleys Strathpine.


You'd think that they would have Kilkenny on tap at least  
(But maybe they really do know thier market in those parts)


----------



## Diggs

Of all places The Beach House at Stafforf has Fat Yak on tap!??!?


----------



## RdeVjun

A bit OT: A certain Irish- themed club in Toowoomba has both of the common BUL Irish beers (I nearly typed ales...  ) on tap and both have proved to be largely undrinkable on the vast majority of occasions. If you like winkle, give them a whirl next weekend, its not far from the Cow!


----------



## winkle

Diggs said:


> Of all places The Beach House at Stafforf has Fat Yak on tap!??!?


 <_< 
Years ago I used to drink there when they had Roof Top Red on tap, then they went 100% mega swill so I hadn't gone back.



> give them a whirl next weekend, its not far from the Cow



I might just give it a miss this time mate


----------



## winkle

nate2g said:


> Just in town until the following weekend. I'd be keen to head to the festival but I should really stay put and spend time with family. Keen to head out for beers around town though, time permitting.


Give me a PM when you are free and we'll do something, we should be back Sunday arvo anyway.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

I went to the Ship Inn for a feed this weekend. The beer selection wasn't huge but they had some burleigh brewing and matilda bay beers (in stubbies), & I think I saw some mountain goat in the fridge too. The food was great and reasonably priced.

:icon_offtopic: 
had a few jugs of of Fat Yak and fck me, it's hoppy again! 
The best I've ever tasted it, really bloody tasty.


----------



## sean83

+ 1 on the Fat Yak, Had one in the city last night and it was pretty good, back to being malty with a nice hit of hops on the nose and mouth


----------



## ballantynebrew

still consider archive the mecca for beer hounds 

but my local is the clarro (brisbane brewhouse) 

yardbird if iam over the valley way


----------



## chunckious

+1 For the Archive.
The Brisbane Brewhouse is pouring some noice beers. The porter, Amber Ale, Scottish Ale are all great IMO


----------



## winkle

For me its the Scratch for a few Friday beers on the way home and a lazy Saturday or Sunday afternoon.
Archive for a decent session with mates, great bottle shop.
Valley, Hideaway if open.
City, Super Wotnot


----------



## Rowy

Scratch then hideaway for me!


----------



## winkle

Rowy said:


> Scratch then hideaway for me!



The German Sausage hut (CBD) might start getting some business from me too..

BTW , what was Underbelly like Rowy?


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing

winkle said:


> The German Sausage hut (CBD) might start getting some business from me too..
> 
> BTW , what was Underbelly like Rowy?




Rowy were you in Underbelly.....???? That makes so much sense....


----------



## Rowy

I knoooooooooow Naaarthink!


----------



## Snowdog

It's getting seriously hard to pub-crawl ALL the good places in a day anymore!
I gave it a damn good run in April but still I didn't make it to the International, Kerbside or Hideaway. Underbelly opened the next day.
I'll have to try it again, making some adjustments in my route.


----------



## edschache

pub-crawl... when? :beer: :beer: :beer: if you need reinforcements I reckon there would be few takers.


----------



## Snowdog

Not sure yet. Usually these are last minute decisions I make when not working on a weekday, and I bus into the city for lunch and start at one point (usually the Brisbane Brewhouse). I then work my way across the city and then try and navigate my way home. My trail in April was Brewhouse, 5th Element, Archive, Burrow, Pig & Whistle Queen Street, Platform (for old time sake), Bitter Suite, Yardbird, Grill'd Wintergarden, The Brew, Super Whatnot.


----------



## WSC

Snowdog said:


> Not sure yet. Usually these are last minute decisions I make when not working on a weekday, and I bus into the city for lunch and start at one point (usually the Brisbane Brewhouse). I then work my way across the city and then try and navigate my way home. My trail in April was Brewhouse, 5th Element, Archive, Burrow, Pig & Whistle Queen Street, Platform (for old time sake), Bitter Suite, Yardbird, Grill'd Wintergarden, The Brew, Super Whatnot.



Don't forget Underbelly after 4pm Mon - Thurs and from 12pm on Frdiay, they are supporting us Qld brewers too!


----------



## Snowdog

WSC said:


> Don't forget Underbelly after 4pm Mon - Thurs and from 12pm on Frdiay, they are supporting us Qld brewers too!


Yes.... the day I did the above mentioned city stagger was the day BEFORE they opened!


----------



## alfadog

I just spent the day rained out at Tangalooma and thought I would get acquainted with the local pubbery, but the only beer they had can not even be mentioned on this site! they did have exotic beer though, all the way from Mexico with a slice of lime. It was a sad, sad day


----------



## Liam_snorkel

I feel your pain, A-dawg, but really you should have got off your arse and snorkelled the wrecks or something. The water is still 22deg or something this time of year and the visibility isn't that affected by rain. 
Love that place.


----------



## alfadog

Liam_snorkel said:


> I feel your pain, A-dawg, but really you should have got off your arse and snorkelled the wrecks or something. The water is still 22deg or something this time of year and the visibility isn't that affected by rain.
> Love that place.



I will return, and will go prepared for many other activities that do not involve beer. Would have love to have been out around the wrecks today.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Good work mate, It's definitely worth it, above the waterline it doesn't look like much, but it's another world underneath. Peace.


----------



## WSC

IPA Day event at the Burrow This Thursday if anyone is keen, I'm hosting it. Should be a good night.

https://www.facebook.com/events/503085556374765/


----------



## Snowdog

That was a great night Wade! Haven't gotten out much since, except for hitting Tippler's Tap.


----------



## winkle

Found a new place to drink at - in Albany Creek of all unlikely places!
Portabella on the corner of Albany Creek Road @ Albany Creek Market Place. Had four taps - Acme Pale Ale, SCB Summer Ale and a Porter (and some cidery shit) and a pretty good bottle list. Food was good - upper level pub grub and there's a tapas menu.



Predictable end result.
http://portabella.com.au/menus/portabella-beverages_menu.pdf


----------



## winkle

Forgot to add that the tap beers apparently will rotate regularly, the 2 SCB beers were drinking a bit too well on Saturday.


----------



## Northside Novice

good find Perry!

might check it out for dinner (multiple beers h34r: ) next week .


----------



## givemeamash

green beacon...


----------



## Snowdog

Portabella... That's right close to Dan's and on my way home from work.... must check it out.


----------



## Natdene

Dropped into Portabella this arvo and they now have happy hour from 4pm to 6pm, 7 days a week! $5 schooners of the craft beer on tap. I had the feral smoked porter, would have stayed for a black giraffe but had to go get the kids


----------



## bradsbrew

Natdene said:


> Dropped into Portabella this arvo and they now have happy hour from 4pm to 6pm, 7 days a week! $5 schooners of the craft beer on tap. I had the feral smoked porter, would have stayed for a black giraffe but had to go get the kids


Why did I not see this before. A place that has good beer on tap close to work. Looks like I'll be out for a few local meetings or site visits more often.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

has anyone checked this place out yet?

Lefty's Old Time Music Hall - on Caxton st.

it sounds pretty good going by the description. Craft beer and piss-munchies:

"A retro popcorn machine stationed upon the lower bar provides free servings of the aerated kernel when drinks are ordered, while the food menu leans towards the style of American carny fare, served until 3:00 am. The array of beers stem from mostly Australian and American microbreweries, while more than 100 American rye whiskies will become the focus of the spirits shelf, along with a hefty selection of scotch, tequila and rum."


----------



## Blitzer

Yeah I went there a few weeks back, tap selection had a holgate ESB but the bottle selection was good.
Fun atmosphere lots of taxidermy and band started playing @ 8. I enjoyed myself.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

thanks mate. might be heading there tonight, will post feedback if I do


----------



## tallie

Liam_snorkel said:


> has anyone checked this place out yet?
> 
> Lefty's Old Time Music Hall - on Caxton st.


Yeah, it's a pretty cool venue - good, solid craft beers, although nothing too adventurous from what I recall. Food was ok, if a little heavy handed on the salt. We went on a Friday night, but left before the band started. It's the old Velvet Cigar, in case that helps you find it h34r:  

If you go, also checkout Cartel Bar directly across the road. It's a street front bar that also has a good selection of beers. If you like your fermented foods and whiskey, ask for a Pickle Back.


----------



## Ross

tallie said:


> Yeah, it's a pretty cool venue - good, solid craft beers, although nothing too adventurous from what I recall. Food was ok, if a little heavy handed on the salt. We went on a Friday night, but left before the band started. It's the old Velvet Cigar, in case that helps you find it h34r:
> 
> If you go, also checkout Cartel Bar directly across the road. It's a street front bar that also has a good selection of beers. If you like your fermented foods and whiskey, ask for a Pickle Back.


Bugger, guess my lifetime membership of the previous establishment has had it's day h34r:


----------



## winkle

Had a Matilda Bay Ruby Tuesday Amber Ale off tap at the Brisbane Casino during the week. Quite a decent drop in that beer desert. Then wandered past what was the Livewire bar and they had Alpha PA on tap as well, WTF.

(I suspect a keg shipment went to the wrong venue)


----------



## Samuel Adams

Looks like another bar (or two) opening soon in Brisbane.

http://www.brewsnews.com.au/2014/01/tipplers-tap-spawns-tomahawk-bar/

The pub crawls are going to need to be a whole weekend soon !


----------



## Parks

I'll be at Newstead Brewery for lunch tomorrow and then making my way to the Heat game at the Gabba tomorrow night. 

Anyone else out and about tomorrow?


----------



## Snowdog

Parks said:


> I'll be at Newstead Brewery for lunch tomorrow and then making my way to the Heat game at the Gabba tomorrow night.
> 
> Anyone else out and about tomorrow?


If you hit every good beer serving place between Newstead Brewery & the gabba,....

I used to be able to crawl all the good beer joints in Brissy in an afternoon, now its hard to crawl just West End....


----------



## MarkBastard

Funny reading this thread just a couple of years on. Brisbane has come such a long way.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

another little place in West End that has escaped my attention so far. they have a handful of taps & a handpump.

http://www.thebeardedlady.com.au/drinks/


----------



## Samuel Adams

Brewsvegas has made a nice map with Brisbane's good beer joints.

37 bars in 1 day.....challenge accepted !!


----------



## bconnery

Liam_snorkel said:


> another little place in West End that has escaped my attention so far. they have a handful of taps & a handpump.
> 
> http://www.thebeardedlady.com.au/drinks/


It's quite a cool funky little joint. I've poked my head in a couple of times. 
Often a Bacchus beer in there...


----------



## Will88

http://www.queensplazashopping.com.au/Stores/QueensPlaza-Wine-and-Beer/

There's also good little bottle shop in Queens Plaza, in the city. They stock a decent range of craft beers and usually have a bit of variety.


----------



## Snow

If you have a scroll down their Facebook page https://www.facebook.com/queensplazawineandbeer you'll see posts showing some of their stock. Looks like a very good selection of Rogue and Heretic. I'll be visiting soon :chug:

Cheers - Snow


----------



## RdeVjun

Scratch (pardon outrageous pun) The Villager for the time being, all but one of what were only admittedly half- decent craft taps now serve James Squire, Fourex and Superdry...


----------



## Snowdog

Maybe they got beat up by the big brewery reps for not carrying 'their' beers?


----------

